# Belarus 310 Water in Exhaust, Filters



## Jaimesbeam (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 18 year old Belarus 310 (Four wheel drive with a Cab) It's actually a
grey market
PrayTrac 3604. I don't use it much, except for spraying and mowing my orchard. 
I'd be
surprised if it gets more then 100 hours/year.

I replaced the muffler a couple of years ago, with a can style muffler from a
Belarus parts
source. The problem is that unlike the original muffler which has a rounded
top, the
replacement has a flat oval top with a raised lip...

Well, this winter, after less then two years the top of the muffler rusted
through,
and despite my religiously putting a bucket over the end of the exhaust, a bunch
of
water got into the exhaust through the top end of the muffler can, and I didn't
realize this
before I started the tractor this spring.

After the obligatory fussing with the starter, batteries, and replacing the
battery cables;
it started after a few gurgles. I couldn't remove the exhaust because the
muffler is welded
onto the manifold, and the studs holding the manifold on are all rusted; I don't
dare try to
get them off, and have them snap off on me!

So originally it ran fine; I ran it for about an hour to burn-out any water in
the exhaust etc.

But when I tried to start it up a week later, it ran very rough, and smoked a
lot. It did start
right up, though. I shut it down right away. I've since changed the oil with
Rotella diesel
oil 15w-40. One reference says it should take 7.5 qt, and one says it should
take 11.5 qt;
which is it?

Also when I removed the oil filter cover, I found a NAPA Gold Oil Filter 1151
instead of
the centrifugal oil filter I was expecting. Any idea if that oil filter will
work? I don't see
how it would work; the oil flows from the center to the outside through a paper
can filter,
but being as the oil filter cover is dome shaped on top, I don't see how the top
of the filter
can be sealed.

I have some Marvel mystery oil I was going to dump into the cylinders through
the injectors
and maybe under the valve covers and play with the valves to make sure they
aren't stuck.

Advice? Comments? Do you think it's totally toasted, or are the Belarus rough
enough
to weather this?

Thanks, Jim.


----------



## gaspumpcity (Mar 17, 2013)

Still have problem with engine running rough


----------



## Jaimesbeam (Mar 18, 2013)

Haven't fixed it, looking for advice...


----------



## gaspumpcity (Mar 17, 2013)

My bet your piston rings and possable valve damage from the water inside the cylinder might be why its running rough.Do you know how to remove the injection nozzle? If you can remove nozzel put piston to TDC on each cylinder then blow shop air into where you removed the nozzle from. This is a poor man compression test but works. Now remove intake tubing and have some one put there ear to the intake and exhaust and where you put your oil into. While you are blowing in air see if you can hear air escaping while cylinder are at TDC.If you hear shop air in the intake,exhaust,oil fill tube then report back?


----------



## gaspumpcity (Mar 17, 2013)

Plus one on the marvel oil could free up rings.


----------



## Jaimesbeam (Mar 18, 2013)

gaspumpcity said:


> Plus one on the marvel oil could free up rings.


Does that mean I should try dumping the marvel into the cylinders through the
injector ports?


----------



## gaspumpcity (Mar 17, 2013)

Im looking for any damage to the valves first so air up the cylinders first to make sure you do not have air going to the oil pan or out the intake or exhaust or into the radiator.If all ok then reseal injector nozzel and fill up the primary fuel filter with seafoam (back tractor outside) it will smoke till the diesel gets to the nozzle this seafoam will clean out the lines,pump injectors and then the nozzle.I did this to my Belarus worked fine. You can also dump some marvel into the cylinders and let it set for a while then(with no nozzel in) crank motor over.This will help get excessive oil out of the cylinder its messy but works but remember to crank out all the oil.


----------

